# Possible spring? I need input



## foolhardy (May 13, 2015)

I've been searching for a spring on my property for a few weeks. I've dug a number of small holes at what I thought were good locations but today I finally found the first bit of water seeping out of the ground. This may be a bad place, though, as it is located in a place that floods during heavy rains. For this reason I tentatively plan to dig uphill in hopes that the same source can be followed a little higher up.






1. Is this definitely a spring or is this likely "surface water"? If it matters, it has not rained here in 13 days.

2. What if the source is downward instead of uphill into the hillside? Is this then an unusable location?

3. Is it even "likely" that the source can be dug out up the hillside or is it likely coming from downward? (this is my first spring)

I very much appreciate any suggestions that you may have, even it if is "you can't use this one".


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

No suggestion other than to wish you luck.


----------



## SecretPrepper (Mar 25, 2014)

Can you drive a well pipe and get it flowing (artisans well) a few feet above the ground? That could keep the well clean during flooding.


----------



## SecretPrepper (Mar 25, 2014)

You could use a pitcher pump if it will not free flow. I have a working pitcher pump in my flowerbed.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

You need a witcher.


----------



## foolhardy (May 13, 2015)

Bigwheel, are you saying that this is a bad location due to the possible flooding?


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Well not sure on that. Know all the farmers up in Wilbarger County would not dare try to find any form of water without consulting Goober Dale. He witched and also did the digging. He was never wrong. A lot of digging went on before they smartened up and got a hold of him. He used willow branches. I have heard of folks trying to use welding rods..but that is mostly to find oil I think.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Maybe try a sand point, if you feel water is not that far down.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Ok, somebody help me here. I grew up being told and I thought understanding that 
a spring is a naturally occurring hydrological situation where water comes bubbling 
up from the aquifer to the surface of the earth due to the water table being above 
the level of the spring aperture such as what I know as an artesian well.

If I am correct, foolhardy what makes you think you have a spring on your 
property if there is no obvious water being forced to the surface? If you want to 
sink your own well, and don't mind the labor and expense of taking a chance you
could do as 1skrewsloose suggested and sink a sand point if your area has 
a shallow water table. My brother-in-law down near Orlando, FL didn't want to use 
chlorinated water on his orchids and only had to go down 15 feet for water good 
enough for irrigation.


----------



## foolhardy (May 13, 2015)

Paraquack,
I have no reason to believe that a spring *should* exist on my property. I'm merely searching in hopes of finding one.

It sounds like you are saying that, from the video, it does not appear that water is being forced to the surface. Are you saying that this is not a spring?

I appreciate your input.


----------



## SecretPrepper (Mar 25, 2014)

My home has a 23' well. It will not cost you much to drop 1 joint of pipe with a sand point. That is what I would do. If it will not free flow just add a pitcher pump. The video shows you have water. Witching will (if done properly) ensure you hit water.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Not a true spring by what I have researched on line. I would guess that the clear turbulence seen in the murky water is ground water filling the hole. I guess by the truest sense of the description it is a spring but won't last long it the elevated area shown is just a hill. How long ago did the area have heavy rain, does the water level rise and overflow the hole? While springs may appear and disappear depending on the water table, it seems that springs are in the areas over lower elevation such as at the bottom of a valley and usually seem to create a thick, lush green area or even a swampy area when flowing. The pressure of water table in the higher ground causes the water to come up at the lower elevation. I would suggest you talk to some of the old timers in your area and see it they know of any springs or if they know how far down the water table is. If the water is still flowing after a week of no rain, I'd take a chance and sink a sand point by hand.


----------



## foolhardy (May 13, 2015)

Great info, thank you all very much. I'm looking into sand points presently.

Paraquack, the last rain was 13 days prior.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

That sounds like you got an easy to put n sand point. Just remember, you can always pound it deeper. The way my brother-in-law did his was to get the 10 or 11 foot lengths of pipe cut in half so he could use a post pounder on them. I think he went with 1-1/2 inch well pipe and well pipe couplings.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

I have a small free flowing well about 100 feet from my house. The water comes out of the hill 20 feet down from the top of the hill and 40 feet up from the bottom. I am not kidding.

I have observed exactly what you are seeing wheeling from the ground. I dug it out and let it set overnight. It cleared up nice and started running down the hill.

It is very hard to dig in the clay around the area. We hauled about 50 gallon s of 1 inch stone and put a home made water box made from a 20 gallon tote with a bunch of holes drilled in the box. You can pour bleach in to chlorinated the water box from time to time. Mine runs at about a kitchen faucet half on 24 7 365. It cost me 25 bucks in parts. Do a little looking on you tube at. Developing a spring. Water box etc. Some good videos their.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Water Resources of the United States?National Water Information System (NWIS) Mapper

Any springs in your area?


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

paraquack said:


> I grew up being told and I thought understanding that
> a spring is a naturally occurring hydrological situation where water comes bubbling
> up from the aquifer to the surface of the earth due


me too....

look for a damp area

build a ram pump


----------

